# [SOLVED] Sims Safari



## mollymoo (Jun 26, 2005)

Hi Guys,

My son uninstalled sim safari from my computer and now it will not work. It worked before he uninstalled it. Now it will not let me install it. I get the following error message windows/system32/autoexec.nt. Any suggestions would be gratefully received. 

Cheers :laugh:


----------



## koala (Mar 27, 2005)

Sometimes older games like Sim Safari cause problems with WinXP.
Microsoft has a solution here http://support.microsoft.com/default.aspx?scid=kb;en-us;324767

I don't know how experienced you are with PCs, so if it looks too complicated, just post back and we'll try and simplify it for you. :smile: 

Basically, what you need to do is get a working copy of the AUTOEXEC.NT file and put it in your C:/Windows/System 32 folder.

Alternatively, there's a small program that does all the hard work for you.
Go here http://www.visualtour.com/downloads and scroll down to XP_FIX.EXE


----------



## mollymoo (Jun 26, 2005)

Thanks for the info, I'll give it a try and see what happens.

Mollymoo


----------



## mollymoo (Jun 26, 2005)

*Thanks Koala*

Thanks Koala your a STAR I donwloaded the xpfix exe and sim safari now works. My son will be over the moon.

Cheers
Mollymoo


----------



## qjfreak (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Sims Safari*

Ok new challenge, my dad wants to install SimSafari on his laptop. However, i just installed Windows 7 on his laptop. When I try to install it for him it doesn't do anything, so I looked in the process tab of the Task Manager and the processes that show up when I click on the setup are only in the processes for maybe 3 sec and then they disappear. I have tried running it in compatibility all the way back to 98. anyone have any ideas?


----------



## qjfreak (Jun 22, 2009)

*Re: Sims Safari*

Ok, never mind, a simple restart was enough for it to work >.<


----------

